# 29 gay guy looking to become a father



## doesjeffknow (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello I am just investigating possibility of being a sperm donor. I am a 29 year old professional gay guy in london. I would like a family and active 50/50 parenting, also hopefully living with the mum.  not sure how to start this process but thought this would be a good place to start. please email me for pics.

thanks

d


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello doesjeffknow

Hope you're doing OK? I see you've got the cute baby picture back on  

Have sent you a message

Emma x


----------

